# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  RUSSIAN lessons in Moscow

## Irsa

Qualified teacher (higher degree in teaching Russian as a foreign language), hoge experience teaching in companies, individually, in groups. Exclusive intensive course for beginners (1 month). Solid individual programs for all level students. The fee  also includes: travelling to your place+ all studying materials+ trial lesson for free.
Please, pm me and I'll send you a sample of a typical lesson according to your level.

----------

